# CANADIAN P OWNERS? ARE YOU OUT THERE?



## rickyedcom (Aug 28, 2003)

Any P Owners in Canada?









Or even better yet, The City Of Champions. Edmonton Alberta Canada.

The only reason I ask is because I am having one heck of a time finding any P other then Red Bellies here and was wondering if anyone else knows Canadian suppliers here in western canada..

Thanks

Ricky


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

i'd aslo like to find canadian P owners in my area.

Im in:

KITCHENER-WATERLOO area of ONTARIO canada.
PM me iif you are also!


----------



## memen (Mar 14, 2003)

frenc P owner there


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Windsor Ont.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

There are a lot of Canada people here...

Marco is one as well


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Halifax, Nova Scotia Here! And Kinda Toronto Too.


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

Oshawa Ont. here (well soon to be Piranha owner)


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

hey has anyone been to westport ontario?


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

I'm in Brantford Ontario.


----------



## Blackdude (Feb 28, 2003)

memen said:


> frenc P owner there


hé surement Québecois !!







tu viends de où?


----------



## etalon9100 (Jul 4, 2003)

Mississauga, Ontario


----------



## phishin06 (Jun 11, 2003)

apparently...Olive from Belowwater.com is in Canada and can hook you up good style :nod:


----------



## Nethius (Feb 23, 2003)

Halifax NS here... only red bellies available tho...

i'm seriously considering starting my own fish/reptile business because of this fact, and many others... building a business plan now, hope i can make it work!


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Nethius said:


> Halifax NS here... only red bellies available tho...
> 
> i'm seriously considering starting my own fish/reptile business because of this fact, and many others... building a business plan now, hope i can make it work!


 Oh yeah Your in halifax Too! Right on! Another Maritimer!


----------



## phishin06 (Jun 11, 2003)

Nethius said:


> Halifax NS here... only red bellies available tho...
> 
> i'm seriously considering starting my own fish/reptile business because of this fact, and many others... building a business plan now, hope i can make it work!


 good luck bro...that could be cool!


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

shred revolution, timmyshultis, sully, CoolD all are from ONTARIO


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Yeah.. PM Shred, hes a joy to conversate with


----------



## rickyedcom (Aug 28, 2003)

Nice to see all the Canadian onboard. I was hoping to get more responses from western canada or even alberta... You see all you Easterners are so FAR away... anyone wanna come visit me in Edmonton and bring a Rhom along for the ride?

I just can't find any in Edmonton.
:sad:

Ricky


----------



## Brandtii (May 16, 2003)

I'm from Saskatchewan. Anyway, drive to Calgary and visit Riverfront Aquarium. They have nice piranhas other than reds there. I've bought a brandtii, geryi & rhom from there before.

Or, if you have $300.00 for a minimum order, contact Oliver at belowwater. I got a nice manueli and some caribe from him. His prices are very good but you have to meet the minimum. Freight will cost an arm and a leg as well.

Good luck.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

winnipeg manitoba







i believe mantis is from alberta, he found a rhom a little while back, i am waiting to get one also


----------



## sully (Jul 27, 2003)

I am searching Ontario for a Rohm, I can't find on either.


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

Yea I'm in Calgary, I got my ''unidentified'' rhom from Riverfront. I went back there the other day and almost blew a gasket. All this time they had had a 12'' jet black rhom in the back for a couple months, one of thier employes just told me '''oh yea, some guy brought it in, we gave him 50 buck for it, and just sold it, for $100, he said it was _scary_ and they wanted to get rid of it. *I couldnt fuckn belive it, a fish like that right under my nose*









rickyedcom how old are you? PM me









Canadian P owners UNITE


----------



## Samuel (Jul 18, 2003)

Downtown Toronto (Yonge and College), Ontario here.

you can find Rhom's at Bigal's Scarborough location.


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

really how big and how much ?


----------



## sully (Jul 27, 2003)

Thanks I'll take a look.


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

vancouver bc








lived my childhood in montreal 
salut les gars


----------



## Samuel (Jul 18, 2003)

timmyshultis said:


> really how big and how much ?


4" Rhom's in a few hexagon tanks, $39.99 each

Plus the big fish store in Chinatown (the only fish store that carries piranhas downtown), a few 2" Rhoms 29.99 each last time I checked, but it was a while ago (like 3 weeks ago).


----------



## blueinfinity (Jul 6, 2003)

im also in sasaktchewan

sk ppl email me!!!!

[email protected]


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

no one in K-W?


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

I'm about 20 mins from u.


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

from who?


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

U. I'm in Brantford.


----------



## sully (Jul 27, 2003)

Samuel said:


> timmyshultis said:
> 
> 
> > really how big and how much ?
> ...


 Got One Thanks.


----------



## mechanic (Jan 11, 2003)

Hi. Im in Welland Ontario. My sister lives in Hamilton.I was just there at big al's and they have 2 rohms at $150 canadian.
Later
Eric


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

brantford isn't that far from me. more like 40 minutes. same with hamilton.


----------



## rickyedcom (Aug 28, 2003)

Sweeeeet. Nice to see all everyone onboard... anymore albertan's!!!!!

Ricky


----------



## Samuel (Jul 18, 2003)

mechanic said:


> Hi. Im in Welland Ontario. My sister lives in Hamilton.I was just there at big al's and they have 2 rohms at $150 canadian.
> Later


 150 each? how big are they? Are we talking about the same bigals?

And to sully: cool good for you







!


----------



## mechanic (Jan 11, 2003)

Hi. It's the big Al's on Centennial parkway. They were between 6 1/2 and 7 1/2 inches.
later
Eric


----------



## Chouin (Jun 8, 2003)

Hi, I live near Montréal (Québec)
or/ou
Bonjour, je demeure pres de Montréal








Quelqu'un d'autre du Québec?

It can be hard to find nice piranha, but belowwater(Oliver) is in Montréal, even for a single fish they will come to my house and sell them to me(no shipping at all), they are cool people







.
But lfs do not like piranha in Québec. People like community fish







. Some of them have rbp some time for 10$/inch, but not always. 2 or 3 time a years I see small rhom(2inch) between 40-70$.


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

I'm in Kitchener-Waterloo, OnT.


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

YEAH!!! PHIL!!! finally!!!!! i thought i was alone!!!!!!!!!

by the way, if anyone around me spots a shoal of wild reds, or spilo's and preferaby a small size, please PM me ASAP. im looking to start a new aquarium.

or if anyone around me is interested in ordering a shoal, i know the guy to talk to, he's fair about it. PM me for more info.


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

I live in Hamilton, Ontrario. Here we got a lot of RBPs, Back P's and Golden P's. All are available, but its up to you and how much are you willing to spend. For a 5-6" P RBP = CAN$ 40, Golden P = CAN$ 65, and Black P = CAN$ 100. If anyone lives near my area, gemme a PM!

I have 2 RBPs

Kouma


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

Hamilton,Ontario.

als

400 gallons

125 gallons

100 gallons

20 gallons


----------



## wvarda (Aug 8, 2003)

Vancouver Canada!

bought 5 4-5" caribe for 50CDN a piece from aquafanatics!


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

I'm in Manila right now....


----------



## bkay1 (Sep 13, 2003)

calgary......
go to big al in calagry the got 100 baby reds in a tank..there only 14$.


















































smoke on for de nation
bk


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

garybusey said:


> Nethius said:
> 
> 
> > Halifax NS here... only red bellies available tho...
> ...


 ...and yet another


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

I'M FROM T.O.
BIG AL'S HAS SOME IN MISSISSAUGA AND YOU'RE BEST BET IS TO GO TO THE YELLOWPAGES.CA SITE TO FIND THE CHINESE FISH STORES...
CANADA RULES


----------



## Dozer (Sep 22, 2003)

From Scarborough... f2esh lives on da same street as me... Scarborough is east of Downtown T.O.


----------



## rickyedcom (Aug 28, 2003)

Still Looking for Rhoms in Edmonton, and of coarse fellow P owners.

Thanks
Ricky


----------



## f2esh (Aug 18, 2003)

SCARBOROUGH


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

f2esh...where in scarborough. i lived at lawrence and warden but now moved to woodbridge (right beside canada's wonderland)


----------



## f2esh (Aug 18, 2003)

brimley and st clair


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

if any of you guys need emporor 400 filters, i can get them for $85cdn tax included...they sell for 99 + tax at big als and other fish stores...i've pm many of you but here is another reminder.....

nice to see so many canadians online

:smile:


----------



## James (Aug 19, 2003)

I'm in calgary.... when i got rhoms a few months ago, it was petland of all places that special ordered them... they told me though that they were schooling fish, which of course was completely wrong.... after separating the two fish for a while, i decided that I'd rather have a few reds than one rhom.... so i took them back and traded traded for some reds and some other stuff....tragically, one red thrashed the other over the weekend...

That was only a few weeks ago...if you'd only let me know sooner, you could've had them... or at least one... they were the petland on macleod tr south... and they may still have them.... they were between 4-5"... i paid 70 each (1/2 price).... for a picture of them:

http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...showtopic=13349

maybe give them a call and see.... the fish manager there doesn't seem to know about ps though... i think he may just want to get rid of them.... maybe he'll ship to edmonton, but i doubt he'd do it correctly.... just a gut feel....

james


----------



## rickyedcom (Aug 28, 2003)

You rock bro!!!!









I called them and they still have them. They wanna sell them as a pair if you can believe that. or they want 100 bucks for one. So I am gonna call tommorow and see if they do a COD. to edmonton.

Thanks Again


----------



## back-at-it! (Aug 19, 2003)

Hi, Canadians...

I'm in Vancouver, grew up in Lethbridge, Alberta where over fifteen years ago my local fish store 'Tropical Fish' used to get big assed Rhoms in on a regular basis, I bought a few from them way back when i was a young buck(12) and learned real quick that big assed rhoms don't really like each other all that much... lol.

I had a nice shoal of rb's (12) and a nice big fat Rhom for many, many years. about to jump right back into the hobby in a big way, just have to figure out where I want the two tanks built in the house.

Cool to see all the canucks in the forum.


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

welcome BACK AT IT


----------



## HottNikkels (Sep 24, 2003)

WINNIPEG, MANITOBA, anyone from around here send me a pm, i know where to get different kinds of ps around here.


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

Nike is from winnipeg

he has a pinned topic in breeding, check it out


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

bump


----------



## faty (Oct 26, 2003)

montreal ,quebec


----------



## anstey (Oct 9, 2003)

I live on "THE ROCK" Newfoundland. And I'm proud of it....
Nice to see so many Canadians on here...
Ryan


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

fellow canadians. i may be moving to chatham ontario (west of london) and opening up a tropical fish store.........guess what the main attractions are going to be. BIG ASS Ps.
anyways, just waiting to see if my buddy will come up with his half of the dough,and maybe we'll get it started. never knew there were so many breeders in toronto for tropical fish like cichlids, bettas, etc. just need to find some p suppliers


----------



## sharpk (Nov 4, 2003)

newbie in MONTREAL!


----------



## ~SUNshine~ (Nov 6, 2003)

Just outside of Toronto!!!
Unfortunantly I can't think of anyone who ships out there.


----------



## EVERY_NAME_WAS_TAKEN (Oct 22, 2003)

I live in T.O. but don't know an importer personally. Why don't you try that Pedro guy?


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

your best bet when it comes to finding piranhas in toronto are the small fish stores. big als has some on occasion but the smaller guys usually have them frequently


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

yaeh right vlahos, that would be awesome, i would visit your shop!

and btw: im selling 6 RBpiranhas, about 6" long, 2 of them are wild


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

EMJAY said:


> yaeh right vlahos, that would be awesome, i would visit your shop!
> 
> and btw: im selling 6 RBpiranhas, about 6" long, 2 of them are wild


 cool dude








i pray my buddy comes up with the cash. i've got the whole store mapped out with 5-10g, 5-30g tanks and 3 55g tanks set aside for just piranhas. plus i have contacted quite a few breeders in toronto concerning cichlids, and characins like tetras, etc..
anyways piranhas is what i want to try and push to the public.
lets keep the fingers crossed


----------



## scrubbs (Aug 9, 2003)

wow there sure are alot of canadians on here. Im from winnipeg. I have 3 large reds if anyone here wants to buy them, they could be for sale. I used to have a small rhom. For ps other than red bellies, i just waited til the lps ordered them in.


----------



## Furgwa (Sep 23, 2003)

Hey canadians! 
I, sadly, am from saskatchewan. Weyburn saskatchewan if that helps at all. Our fish shop is kind of a POS, they have only had RB's, but he said he was gonna order in a few bigger (3"-4") so i would imaigine if i was serious enough he could likely hook me up! but other than that, i cant think of any other ways around here.

There is a decent lfs in regina that has one of the largest tanks i have seen, they used to have a reef shark in it, but it up and died. So now they have 10 P's between 6"-10". On sundays they do a public feeding, and i just checked er out, and those guys eat a whole cow heart! it is quite impressive! if in the area check it out! its called "masterfeeds" its kind of like a cowboy store, weird set-up but very cool!


----------



## Blackdude (Feb 28, 2003)

Chouin said:


> Hi, I live near Montréal (Québec)
> or/ou
> Bonjour, je demeure pres de Montréal
> 
> ...


 Salut, moi aussi je demeure pret de Montréal

À St-Eustache, tu connais ?

J'ai un Rhom de 3 pouces et demi !
Et ta raison j'ai payé 75 $ en fevrier

Tu viends de ou exactement ?


----------



## Richard (Oct 3, 2003)

Calgary Alberta here


----------



## adamc07 (Oct 23, 2003)

Holla, City of Champions BABY







, Eskies gonna take it


----------



## Blackdude (Feb 28, 2003)

adamc07 said:


> Holla, City of Champions BABY
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Montréal Alouettes Rulez









so good luck body :smile:


----------



## GSX-R (Nov 8, 2003)

Richmondhill, Ontario.
Scarborough Big al's gets in different types of P's here and there.
I while ago i reamber seeing some elongs.


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

GSX-R said:


> Richmondhill, Ontario.
> Scarborough Big al's gets in different types of P's here and there.
> I while ago i reamber seeing some elongs.


 hey im in woodbridge (beside wonderland). you saw elongs at scarborough before? im there all the time


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

Canada kicks ASS









whoot whoot


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)




----------



## Tranaconda (Jan 10, 2003)

Vancouver Island


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

G'day eh!!! I live in Ottawa , Ont.


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

salut a mes ami a mtl


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

There are a couple of places in Montreal , PQ. One has been mentioned 
already www.belowwater.com and another is www.biotope.com 
As far as I know they only deal with pet stores.


----------



## Houseman (Nov 28, 2003)

rickyedcom said:


> Any P Owners in Canada?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Cool, I used to live in edmonton, Thats where I bought my little piranha I just got (Petland)... is there any other good place I could get Piranha's? Now I live like 3 hours away from there in Grande Prarie....sux compared to edmonton!!


----------

